# Happy Stories of Second Trimester Spotting? (updated)



## Soundhunter (Dec 13, 2003)

I can't get to a hospital until tomorrow morning unless I'm airlifted out of here (I live on a small rural island), my doc doesn't think there's an emergency that can't wait until tomorrow morning. I have mild cramping and brown and pink spotting, I'm 18 weeks pregnant. She said that sometimes women get an unexplained irritated uterus in the second trimester and that usually things are fine with some light spotting, that ithappened to her personally with her second pregnancy.

Anyone have happy stories?

Please don't tell me to rush to the hospital, as I can't do it, and won't unless things get drastically bad tonight. I will go tomorrow if this keeps up though.


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

Moved to I'm Pregnant...


----------



## DragonflyBlue (Oct 21, 2003)

I've bled several times in the second and third trimesters and had everything be okay.

With my twins I had a week and a half of major bleeding at 14 weeks. Gushing and running down my thighs bleeding.

With Bethany I bled for the first 7 months.

With Marrissa I had a horrid bleed at 6.5 months.

Several things can cause bleeding. While pregnant the blood vessels and capillaries in your vagina and cervix are sensitive. Technical reasons and terms I cannot recall at the time. But many women bleed or spot after intercourse or even orgasm while pg. Low lying placentas, partial or full previas. Unexplained bleeding.

I hope everything is okay - please keep us posted.

Blessings!

Janis


----------



## geekmediainc (Sep 26, 2005)

I had lots of bleeding and spotting. The worse instance was during my second trimester with my nearly 2yo DD. I had full previa which corrected itself before birth.

The fact that some of the blood is brown is a very good thing. Keep your chin up and stay positive. (((HUG)))


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

I bled with ds right at 20 weeks.

There was really no reason for it, but it was a lot, for at least a week. I was convinced it was all over. I had cramping, pain, all of it.

My cervix stayed closed, it stopped after about a week and a half. And, he ended up staying in there 2 weeks past his due date.

My mom bled bad and had major contractions with my younger brother during her sixth month. He's 29 now.

My husband works with a lady who bleeds on and off for the first 20 weeks, with all her pregnancies. The first two times she freaked, by the third and fourth, she was like, here we go again.

I hope you can get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Soundhunter (Dec 13, 2003)

Thank you so much for the kind replies.

I had recurring miscarriages before Emma, and am on heparin/low dose aspirin to maintain this pregnancy as I was with hers, so needless to say after my miscarriage history I am pretty frightened and sad.

Your replies give me hope though, and your kindnesses in the posts are a salve


----------



## Helen White (Aug 19, 2004)

I had an incident of bright red bleeding in the 2nd trimester of my 1st pregnancy. The bleeding was never explained, ultrasound didn't show anything, but my DS was born at 10 lbs 10 oz. He's 3 years old now. I hope you get reassurance that things are going well with your pregnancy today. Let us know how you're doing.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I spotted/bled a lot in the first and second trimesters of my last pregnancy. It turned out I had a recurring yeast infection that was causing it. I also had one instance of bright red bleeding in my second trimester of my second pregnancy after I really overexerted myself in hot weather. Both pregnancies ended fine, although I didn't make it to full term with my last one (he was only a month early, though, and perfectly healthy and small.)


----------



## Soundhunter (Dec 13, 2003)

Well, good news and so so news

Good news is the baby is fine, measuring on target, looking wonderful, active, I thought I might've seen more girl bits but they don't tell in Canada this early.

Other good news, I'm not in preterm labor, cervix is closed and long

so so news, I have a low lying placenta that is dangerously close to the cervix, which in itself is fairly common and usualy resolves itelf, The danger is that my uterus is growing, and the poor placenta placement means it could begin to detch from the uterus, putting me at risk for hemmoraging, which I'm at extra risk for from being on heparin and low dose aspirin therapy, if I where to hemmorage while on blood thinners it could potentially go very baddly for me. Especially on a remote island, far from hospitals, since on the rare occasions women hemmorage to death it happens within 5-15 minutes, this is without blood thinners speeding up the process. So I'm on bed rest and stuck in Vancouver for few days, possibly up to two weeks, which sucks. I have two doc appointments on Monday, one with my high risk ob, and one with my family doctor, so unless I've begun to bleed more heavily and end up hospitalized I'll just be laying low, hoping the spotting & cramping stops on it's own, hoping the placenta stays nice and stuck to my uterine wall, and hoping Emma doesn't go crazy being contained in this small stifling condo where we're at over the weekend (there's barely any toys or kids books or anything, we have nowhere child friendly to stay







).

Also, if the bleeding doesn't worsen and I don't hemmorage to death and if this mostly resolves, if the placenta stays low I'll need a c-section, which is not my dream, but not the worst thing in the world either.

Hopefully, all the worry is for nothing, my perfectly fine baby is safe and sound and the placenta moves to where it should without detaching and all is well.

Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts, odds are good everything will be ok...gotta focus and believe in that.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice update! So glad to know the baby is just fine! I am saying a prayer for you!


----------



## RosesToys (May 21, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that the baby is fine. 

My placenta was low during my pg with my dd, now 4 1/2. It did resolve long before term and I was able to have a vaginal birth.  Most of these situations do resolve and there are no problems with a vaginal birth from what my docs told me.

I'm guessing that they did tell you that you have to refrain from sex for a while? That can sometimes cause problems. That was difficult for us, as I was a real horn dog when pregnant. lol But sometimes you've gotta do things that you don't want to do.

Can someone stay with you for a bit to help watch your dd while your dh runs to get some toys or videos for your kiddo? I'm sure it would be easier for you to rest if your little one isn't going stir crazy. 

Good luck. I hope that everything is fine and all of your worry is naught. :-D


----------



## liseux (Jul 3, 2004)

Soundhunter, I`m glad you`re baby is doing well!

I`m in the same boat, I also have a previa, discovered in second tri & am just waiting/hoping for it to move. No sex, no exercise, but I don`t lay down that much yet, I`m 3 weeks behind you. I will keep you in my thoughts, hoping it will move, supposedly its pretty uncommon for previas NOT to move, especially when they`re seen early.


----------



## AmyAngel (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm glad to hear the good news, and hope everything goes very well for you!

My aunt also had recurring miscarriages (before her first child) and bled a LOT (like keeping-a-big-plastic-sheet-in-the-car lot) during that entire pregnancy. She did have lots of bed rest, delivered prematurely (by c-section) and the baby spent a few weeks in the NICU, but he is now a healthy 19-year-old in college. I hope everything resolves for you and you go on to have a normal healthy full-term pregnancy and baby. My aunt never had another miscarriage that I know of and her second pregnancy couldn't have been more normal.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## myniyer (Feb 24, 2004)

Rachel, nice to see you... I will be crossing my fingers for you and sending positive vibes your way.


----------

